# Cabela's Regulator bow by Bowtech



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

So I told myself after I killed one more deer with my old Hoyt Magnatec that I would begin the search for a new bow. My Hoyt has been great but it's going to need a string soon and I'd like something a bit faster and quieter. I've had my heart set on a newer Mathews, I love the Z7 but even used ones catch some serious coin. My buddy picked up the new Cabelas bow at the beginning of this season and I have to say I'm impressed. It's made by Bowtech and it comes set up with a rest, sight and quiver for $550. The rest I'm not a fan of but the site is decent and the bow is smooth, fast and pretty quiet. Have any of you guys owned this bow or know more about it? Good, bad ect? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Try out a Winchester bow, afaik made by the guy that used to make Parker's, mines very quiet.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

Bowtech has spent more money in the past couple years on advancing there bows then I believe all other companies combined. Good choice. That's why u got one thus year! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN said:


> Bowtech has spent more money in the past couple years on advancing there bows then I believe all other companies combined. Good choice. That's why u got one thus year!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah I have heard good things about Bowtech recently. My main question I guess is would I be better of buying this Cabelas Bowtech brand new, replace the sight and rest or pick up a used Mathews like I want. On e I replace the sight and rest I'll have about $700 into the Bowtech which for that kind of money that will fetch me a fully setup two year old Mathews. Hmmm, tough call.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T.T. (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been shooting a bowtech general for about 4 or 5 years now I am a huge fan and think you can't go wrong with a bowtech or diamond


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am shooting a Mathews switchback and I would look for a Matthews if I were to go to a different bow. I have not had tuning or other issues with this bow like I have had with all others over the years. I would buy a used bow you know you like vs a new bow your not sure of.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

So I've been doing some serious bow shopping/ research and I ended up taking a different path. I was dead set on Mathews from the start but I looked at a few other brands as well and narrowed my choices down to four bows. Bowtech Assassin, PSE Bowmadness, Mathews Z7 and Prime Defy by G5 and after handling each one and reading every review I could I decided on the G5 Prime. It was close between the G5 and the Mathews but a few things won me over about the G5. First one being the fit and finish, being a toolmaker by trade I'm a huge stickler to fit and finish and I can tell a quality made product by the small details and how much a company pays attention to them. Second, they have a couple distinct innovations that I believe puts them over the others bows in their category and the main one being the parallel cams that are supposed to eliminate cam lean. I'm also glad that they are a Michigan based company and their warranty is stellar, for as long as you own one of their bows they will replace the string every two years. I found a good deal on a leftover 2013 that I'll be placing an order for today, it's a bit more than I wanted to spend but I'll have the whole year to gather the stuff to get it set up so I can spread the cost out for a while so it won't hurt as bad. Lol. I will say, of the bows I looked at I was impressed with all of them, this is a very competitive market and they could all very easily go toe to toe with each other, lots of great choices out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

I checked one out last night, but didn't shoot it. 

I can tell you this, Cabela's big 'invitation only' after hours sale is this Sunday. If you use your Cabela's Visa you get employee pricing. 

I asked about the one they sell for $599, Can't recall if it was the Regulator or not. The discount got it down to $504.00. The discount was higher on Cabela's brand items than other. The Quests came in around 15% off. The Diamond Core was 10% off.

Shot several bows this week at different locations. A Diamond Core, a Mission Riot, and a Quest Rogue. So far the Rogue is winning. The Mission seemed to have a smoother draw cycle with the two moderate cams, but the Quest felt better overall.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

thisusernamevalid said:


> I checked one out last night, but didn't shoot it.
> 
> I can tell you this, Cabela's big 'invitation only' after hours sale is this Sunday. If you use your Cabela's Visa you get employee pricing.
> 
> ...


Yeah they were running a special on the Cabelas Bowtech a while back, while I still think it's a great shooting bow for the money I decided against it after I made this thread, my buddies brand new one had already had to be returned to Cabelas for repair, from what I've read about them the Regulators are hit or miss quality wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

kozal01 said:


> Yeah they were running a special on the Cabelas Bowtech a while back, while I still think it's a great shooting bow for the money I decided against it after I made this thread, my buddies brand new one had already had to be returned to Cabelas for repair, from what I've read about them the Regulators are hit or miss quality wise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
double post


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

kozal01 said:


> Yeah they were running a special on the Cabelas Bowtech a while back, while I still think it's a great shooting bow for the money I decided against it after I made this thread, my buddies brand new one had already had to be returned to Cabelas for repair, from what I've read about them the Regulators are hit or miss quality wise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Had the numbers wrong anyway, shouldn't be posting at work from memory. The regulator will be around $470 per Cabela's sales staff.


----------

